# A Day In The Carneddau



## ESL

Friday night saw me winging it to Snowdonia for a spot of "log-book" action.

Saturday was a bit miserable in the morning but cleared enough in the afternoon to get some decent pics off the top the Carnedds.

Sunday, had a quick trog up the Devil's kitchen and onto the Glyders. Too misty for decent pics. Dropped off down Cym Tryfan and then back home.

500 miles (ish) round trip, about 1500 meters of ascent all told, and too many bl**dy tourists and their damm dogs up the Glyders as usual!



















And finally, my reason for being there: trying to give this lot a "Quality Mountain Day" They seemed happy enough and were still smiling by 3:00pm Sunday, so perhaps it worked.


----------



## pg tips

Nice George, being a Fen Billy most of my life I don't get to see many hills!

I remember climbing the Cairngorns when aged about 11 or 12, fantastic!

Never been to Snowden though, well it's in Wales isn't it?


----------



## mach 0.0013137

pg tips said:


> Never been to Snowden though, well it's in Wales isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


And not too far from Blaenau Ffestiniog
























Great photo`s BTW George, makes me want to get back to Ben Lawers


----------



## ESL

Going back next year Mac. Got a week planned for Easter, and another two weeks in the summer. (Based at Lochearnhead)

I'll be the Scout's mountain advisor for the summer trip, so lots of mountain walking planned.

Yippeee!


----------



## mach 0.0013137

ESL said:


> Going back next year Mac. Got a week planned for Easter, and another two weeks in the summer. (Based at Lochearnhead)
> 
> I'll be the Scout's mountain advisor for the summer trip, so lots of mountain walking planned.
> 
> Yippeee!
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


I am sooooooo jealous, I want to go home


----------



## ESL

pg tips said:


> Nice George, being a Fen Billy most of my life I don't get to see many hills!
> 
> I remember climbing the Cairngorns when aged about 11 or 12, fantastic!
> 
> Never been to Snowden though, well it's in Wales isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


We were in Bethesda (North Wales) on Saturday night, and had popped into the local takeaway curry house (as you do after a day up the pointy bits) and I was sat reading the local free press.

This drunk local sits beside me and looks over my shoulder and slurred "We won today then mate" referring of course to Wales. I replied " I was looking for the England score."

"They won too - penalty - Beckham got sent off."

"Oh" I replied.

"You English then?" he slurred.

"Yes" I replied.

"Well, **** you then." he said, and he walked out without waiting for his curry!









I just love the locals in Bethesda.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

ESL said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice George, being a Fen Billy most of my life I don't get to see many hills!
> 
> I remember climbing the Cairngorns when aged about 11 or 12, fantastic!
> 
> Never been to Snowden though, well it's in Wales isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> We were in Bethesda (North Wales) on Saturday night, and had popped into the local takeaway curry house (as you do after a day up the pointy bits) and I was sat reading the local free press.
> 
> This drunk local sits beside me and looks over my shoulder and slurred "We won today then mate" referring of course to Wales. I replied " I was looking for the England score."
> 
> "They won too - penalty - Beckham got sent off."
> 
> "Oh" I replied.
> 
> "You English then?" he slurred.
> 
> "Yes" I replied.
> 
> "Well, fcuk you then." he said, and he walked out without waiting for his curry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just love the locals in Bethesda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

Sounds like BF









And I used to live there


----------



## rhaythorne

Nice one George







I haven't been up there (Carneddau) for a few years now. I tend to walk North from Lyn Ogwen following the stream up the valley to the East of Pen yr Ole Wen until you get to a small lake (don't know it's name) and then strike out directly for either Dafydd or Llywelyn as the mood takes me. Not many people seem to take this route.

Much nicer than the Glyders and Tryfan which are busy even in Winter. And a zillion times better than Snowdon.


----------



## ESL

I agree entirely Rich - it's getting so that it's only worth going up into the Glyders during the normal working week - weekends are getting a bit crap unless the weather is toss.

Ive started deliberately getting off the tourist routes now, and seeking out the lesser trodden peaks. Sometimes though, groups just want to get to the tops of things they have heard of









Still - it fills the log book.


----------



## USEDMODEL

pg tips said:


> Nice George, being a Fen Billy most of my life I don't get to see many hills!
> 
> I remember climbing the Cairngorns when aged about 11 or 12, fantastic!
> 
> Never been to Snowden though, well it's in Wales isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Pg

Yes Snowdon is in Wales























And England is attached to Wales and Scotland, mores the pity


----------



## mach 0.0013137

USEDMODEL said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice George, being a Fen Billy most of my life I don't get to see many hills!
> 
> I remember climbing the Cairngorns when aged about 11 or 12, fantastic!
> 
> Never been to Snowden though, well it's in Wales isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Pg
> 
> Yes Snowdon is in Wales
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And England is attached to Wales and Scotland, mores the pity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

There`s nothing wrong with the land now known as `England` Roy, all we need to do is repatriate all those of Angle, Saxon, Viking & Norman decent (the rest are OK) and return it to its rightful owners the Celts & Picts etc


----------



## USEDMODEL

> There`s nothing wrong with the land now known as `England` Roy, all we need to do is repatriate all those of Angle, Saxon, Viking & Norman decent (the rest are OK) and return it to its rightful owners the Celts & Picts etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Repatriate them all ................leave England bare and we can move back in.

Sounds good to me but I would miss the rain and the mountains.


----------



## pg tips

Offa and Hadrian had the right idea IMHO


----------



## USEDMODEL

pg tips said:


> Offa and Hadrian had the right idea IMHO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


I'd agree with that, the Welsh wanted to build a dyke and float England away from us but the Scots got the wrong message and built a wall instead. If only we had both gone for a dyke


----------



## USEDMODEL

pg tips said:


> Offa and Hadrian had the right idea IMHO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Not intimidated by your big flag.........it's a rather BORING big flag


----------



## mach 0.0013137

3 can play at that game


----------



## USEDMODEL

mach 0.0013137 said:


> 3 can play at that game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Mach...............OK lets cut this out before we have a flags of the world thread.

Ours is the prettiest flag





















Can you call a flag pretty ?????????


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Well I`m sure we`d all agree almost anything is better then having this as our flag


----------



## mach 0.0013137

mach 0.0013137 said:


> WellÂ I`m sure we`d all agree almost anything is better then having this as our flag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


I`ve been trying to post a picture of the EEC flag but the computer won`t let me, says it all


----------



## USEDMODEL

> I`ve been trying to post a picture of the EEC flag but the computer won`t let me, says it all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Sound like your computer is brighter than we thought. Try posting the English flag


----------



## mach 0.0013137

USEDMODEL said:


> I`ve been trying to post a picture of the EEC flag but the computer won`t let me, says it all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Sound like your computer is brighter than we thought. Try posting the English flag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

My finger won`t let me


----------



## pg tips

Just for JoT: The peoples flag is deepest red


----------



## USEDMODEL

pg tips said:


> Just for JoT: The peoples flag is deepest red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Nice RED flag

Now all I have to do is to get Stan to post a pic of that NICE RED WATCH.

Make my day, Stan


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Well you asked for picture of a `NICE RED WATCH`


----------



## USEDMODEL

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Well you asked for picture of a `NICE RED WATCH`
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


----------

